# How to add "jump to new" on a thread



## mdurette (Nov 5, 2021)

I have always noticed when I log into the AC sightings thread I have to manually go to the last page.   Some have commented recently about the order of the thread.

I noticed a difference between that thread and others.    Jump to new, is not showing.  Is there a way to add that?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 5, 2021)

When you go to the thread, instead of clicking on the thread itself, on the right side click where it gives the time since the last post.  See below.  That will take you directly to the last post in the thread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

I have the "Jump to New" button in the AC thread;


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When you go to the thread, instead of clicking on the thread itself, on the right side click where it gives the time since the last post.  See below.  That will take you directly to the last post in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 42075


I think that just takes you to the last post, it not be the first post of the thread that you haven't read yet. There may be a bunch of posts before the last one that are unread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

Jump to New is now gone. I have determined that the button dissapears once you have read all of the new posts in a thread, or that the BBS software thinks you did.




So if you click on a thread and it takes you to the last page, even if you don't read all of the posts or scroll all the way down, the next time you click on the thread, the button will be gone (unless of course there are new posts again).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I think that just takes you to the last post, it not be the first post of the thread that you haven't read yet. There may be a bunch of posts before the last one that are unread.


That is correct.  In that case I just scroll backwards from that point.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2021)

yes, if you notice the board will add /unread to the end of links you have already visited or if you try to copy/paste them.  it does this by default if you are logged in and viewed a thread so you will automatically be taken to the last page you viewed etc.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 5, 2021)

Duh....I see the light now!    When I typically go into that thread it doesn't jump to new for me, because usually there is nothing new there.
Sometimes the batteries in the noggin need recharging. 
Sorry folks - thanks for the replies


----------

